# Etheric ambient that is angelical



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Since i focus on what dark im seeking, ambient that is fool of light of divine light that, some music that channel angels(if i beleive in them), look there is a good difference between people that worships god and people that worship angels first.

Than i heard something Les joyaux de la princesse, my only beef whit this band is they look well a bit like nazi in esthetic kinda suspicious they use nazi runes and nationalism.I heard there autumn 1943
very pretty etheric piece, but than again is it a redeemer and is this a nazi band.But in the end it's ambient in nature so no voice or lyric sometime speach, i dont know maybe there ironic or nostalgic
??? im puzzle.

Than are there other similar band in the same league that dont use right wing or left wing symbol, thus meaning not political oriented??

What do you think of all of this? 

P.s than again another point to this is there records(Les joyaux de la princesse ) are rare and extremely limited, i ask the following is there better in etheric ambient band that are better, is it ockaay to lisen to these guys or there bad seed, maybe this is conceptual, there not enought info on them.


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

I know exactly what you mean. Sadly, much in culture these days presents that dilemma.
When I think about how music can be a force for good or evil, I think about the Pied Piper legend,
about the "musician" who lures children away for bad purposes. It's said that record management
would encourage artists to have these evil looks because it sold records. But, what we've seen in culture
in the last 30 years has been more and more people actually doing evil things. Even Oscar Wilde said
that life imitates art. We do have to be careful. I think the more intelligent artists try to create a higher
standard, the way art was for the majority of the time. If you study literature, you can see that artists
proclaiming the "beauty of evil" has been going on since the 1870s in France. So, the idea of the 20th
Century having the most evil is not hard to understand, being that the creative brain of the Earth started
to have more evil thoughts.


----------

